# Boxer dogs?



## livvilovesdonnie (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey, i was wondering if anyone has a boxer dog? i have a year old one. does your hedgie like the dog? does the dog like your hedge? my dog tries to eat him.:lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

My friend has a boxer & a boxer-lab mix. They're very cute, but very high energy!  I hope you keep your hedgie away from your dog at all times now. It'd be very easy for your hedgie to get injured from a big, excitable dog like a boxer.


----------

